# Help! Battery died - convertible top won't open OR close!



## BWB8771 (Jul 9, 2007)

I accidentally left the headlights on all night, and had to get a jump-start. A couple hours later, I went to put the top down, but the process halted just after the trunk fully opened. I could reverse the process so that the trunk is closed, but the rear window is still up and in the position just before it's supposed to slide back into the trunk. 

I'm about to pull and replace the positive lead on the battery to see if that makes any difference. 

If any of you have advice, I sure would appreciate it!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Probably too late now. 

Disconnecting the battery can result in needing to reset a bunch of settings for the electronics. Some hold their programming, some don't. (this may differ between model years as well) 

I have never done it, so I can't give specifics. 

Unless you are in a situation where you have to move the car or get it out of the weather. I would try charging the battery fully then trying it again. 

Although, you should have enough power to operate the roof if you boost the car to get it started and let it run for a few minutes to give the battery a bit of charge. 

FYI the electronics in the car are designed to limit or cease operation of certain convenience functions if the battery voltage is low, this is to protect the battery. I'm not sure if roof operation is one of these functions, but I do know the roof needs a fully charged battery or the engine running to operate properly. 

Let us know how you resolve the problem. 

Kevin


----------



## soundsfast (Apr 17, 2008)

I just accidentally ran the battery dead in my wife's this weekend and the top worked fine after charging the battery. I haven't read the owners manual yet but some cars have to have things like power windows, etc. Resynchronized after the battery has gone dead. You might check the manual to see if that is the case. On my wife's we have had the battery out of the car for a week and we didn't have to have any codes cleared or anything. The only thing I remember was the traction control light was on but it when away as soon as I backed the car out of the shop. Same with the steering light.


----------



## BWB8771 (Jul 9, 2007)

*No change - top is now not responding...*

I disconnected the positive lead to the battery overnight, but nothing changed. Previously, the trunk would open/close and the rear window would elevate/lower. 

The dealership wants me to leave the car "for a few days" - they want to call VW to see if someone will come train their tech(s) to troubleshoot/repair. Oddly, this isn't the first time: I bought my car in January 2007, and a neighbor backed into the left side doing damage to the linkage and workings of the convertible. It took a month for a new panel to be shipped, and then when they had the panel off, they discovered other parts that needed to be shipped. When they finally went to put it all back together, they flew someone from VW in to train all the area techs on the EOS top. 


Go figure this happened three months after the Factory Warranty expired. Lucky for me, I bought an extended warranty.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing you have already tried giving the battery a good overnight charge before hooking it up and trying it. 

Fuses might be another thing to check just for the heck of it. 

Kevin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*I feel for you...*

I accidentally drained the battery in my Eos and it caused an electrical nightmare. In my case, the right rear window controller "forgot" its settings and decided that the up command was down and vice versa. So, when you went to close all the windows, 3 would go up and one would go down. The door windows also forgot their settings to drop when the doors are opened. So, it was a challenge to get all the windows up to lock the car. 

The worse was yet to come. During the night, how I do not know, 3 of the 4 windows opened during a rainstom  I suspect the rain sensor sent a command to close the windows, but instead they opened. When I came out in the morning, I thought to myself "Hey those windows really look clean. It's like they are not there," followed by an "Oh sh*t" as I realized they were open.:facepalm: The right rear window stayed up while the others went down. Half an hour with a shop vac sucking water out.:banghead: 

You really need to hook up a VAGCOM/VCDS to read out the codes to get a better clue as to what is going on. 

Oh, and put your location in your profile. You never know if one of us may be near you and willing to help out.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow... Hopefully you get it cleared. My battery just died on me today.  I would think a battery could go more than 4.5 years, but... who knows these days. 

I'm sure VW will charge me an arm and leg to replace as well. Anyone have any idea how much a new battery costs from the dealership?


----------



## -tdichuck- (Jan 26, 2010)

Timokreon said:


> Wow... Hopefully you get it cleared. My battery just died on me today.  I would think a battery could go more than 4.5 years, but... who knows these days.
> 
> I'm sure VW will charge me an arm and leg to replace as well. Anyone have any idea how much a new battery costs from the dealership?



You know you could get a battery pretty cheap at walmart.....


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

The garage should be able to operate the panels individually. I messed up mine a bit by putting down a flap while lubricating the roof. It went to the garage on a flat bed. 
you should be able to drive your car to the garage. They SHOULD be able to see if it is a simple problem in short order.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*battery life*

Its interesting how the battery life is fairly short. My battery lasted exactly 4 years and 7 months 



Timokreon said:


> Wow... Hopefully you get it cleared. My battery just died on me today.  I would think a battery could go more than 4.5 years, but... who knows these days.
> 
> I'm sure VW will charge me an arm and leg to replace as well. Anyone have any idea how much a new battery costs from the dealership?


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*What timing...*

Mine lasted 3 years and 362 days. Got a free replacement in the last week of the original warranty. Good timing, becuase that is one of the items not covered by extended warranty.

The symptom that finally led the techs to find the battery had a bad cell was the failure of the window to retract the last 1/8" upon entry or exit. They replaced the regulator first, but when that didn't resolve the issue, dug deeper. Glad to have a new regulator as well, since those often do not last and now the driver's side is good to go for a while.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

You have to love how the modern "mechanics" try to "fix" things. 

The best part is when the warranty runs out and they can no longer soak/bilk VWoA. Then they're off to soak you/us




PaulZooms said:


> Mine lasted 3 years and 362 days. Got a free replacement in the last week of the original warranty. Good timing, becuase that is one of the items not covered by extended warranty.
> 
> The symptom that finally led the techs to find the battery had a bad cell was the failure of the window to retract the last 1/8" upon entry or exit. They replaced the regulator first, but when that didn't resolve the issue, dug deeper. Glad to have a new regulator as well, since those often do not last and now the driver's side is good to go for a while.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*One big soak*



> The best part is when the warranty runs out and they can no longer soak/bilk VWoA. Then they're off to soak you/us


Better one big soak when you buy the extended warranty than a thousand little bilkings over the next six years...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

I think extended warranties are a mixed bag. I've benefited as well as thrown money down the drain. There is no real peace of mind (for me) as I can afford the repair bills, should they come up.




PaulZooms said:


> Better one big soak when you buy the extended warranty than a thousand little bilkings over the next six years...


----------

